# Code violation ?



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

whats wrong with having a coupling


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

If the service attached to the mast would it be a violation then? I thought an inspector somewhere said no couplings allowed. I can't find anything in the NEC saying its not allowed .


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol, no couplings allowed? Interesting. What he meant was there are to be no couplings above the roof line, where the mast is also the POA. and even if you do have to use a coupling, all you have to do is back brace it. in this situation... that coupling is completely fine being there, because the riser is not the POA.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

It is not a mast at least not in Canada. It is just a service raceway. A mast is also for the attachment and support of the overhead line where the service wire must be higher than the structure. This attaches to the building so no mast requirment at all.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mshea said:


> It is not a mast at least not in Canada. It is just a service raceway. A mast is also for the attachment and support of the overhead line where the service wire must be higher than the structure. This attaches to the building so no mast requirment at all.


I agrre, I would call it a service raceway or service riser.

A mast extends beyond the roof line and supports the cable.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Hotlegs said:


> Coupling in service mast ?





Mshea said:


> It is not a mast





BBQ said:


> I agee...


I concur


----------



## Housemandgs (Feb 23, 2013)

The only thing that I can see is the point of attachment is not 12" lower than the weatherhead per order of my poco..and really how else are you supposed to get your desired heighth without using a cupling..lol


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

As long as the conduit is not used to support the drop above the roofline what's the problem here? I sense no danger.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

Celtic said:


> I concur


Sí senór


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Only thing I do different is strap it above the coupling also. 1/2 way between the weather head and coupling.


----------

